
Folding a Circle into a Julia Set [video] - rbanffy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1gpm7WsNhg&feature=youtu.be
======
tomsmeding
Article linked from the video description:
[http://www.karlsims.com/julia.html](http://www.karlsims.com/julia.html)

------
chestervonwinch
Cool. I haven't seen this explanation before.

Shameless plug for an interactive application I made some time ago for
creating fractals like the Julia set via functional iteration:

[http://notmatthancock.github.io/software/func-
iter/](http://notmatthancock.github.io/software/func-iter/)

------
tim_hutton
Exploring how to do the same thing for the Mandelbrot Set:

[https://github.com/timhutton/mandelstir](https://github.com/timhutton/mandelstir)

